# scooter speakers!



## nevadagillis (Dec 7, 2008)

hey. 
i have a scooter.
and i want to hook up a 2.1 computer speaker system. i will put in another 12v battery to power my speakers. but what about the subwoofer. it has a direct ac power cord. how can i power this off of my 12v battery? any information or suggestions would be appreciated, or any other ideas for tunes on my scooter?
thank you.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Subwoofer on a scooter?

You will need to get your hands on a DC to AC power invertor.

This may be overkill for your needs, just an example of what you are looking for. This is a 400 watt unit, you may only need 75, not sure, you need to do some homework first.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4891079

You need to determine the wattage the sub needs to operate, look on the power supply for it, there should be some info on it.


----------

